# Best Rubs Available In Canada



## canadianbacon8 (May 18, 2017)

Hey guys,



I don't want to go through the process of making my own rub so i figured I try to buy some of the better "championship" commercially available rubs. However, living in Canada, I'm having a a very hard time finding a decent rub without spending a ridiculous amount of money. As an example, from Amazon Canada a single bottle (12oz) of Killer Hogs The BBQ Rub costs $70 with an extra $10 for shipping. I was also looking at Gque BBQ Championship The Rub which only $10 but costs another $40 with shipping.



Can anyone recommend any similar types of rubs that would be easily available in Canada for cheap? Or does anyone know how to get the rubs mentioned above without spending a ridiculous amount of money.




Thanks!


----------



## SmokinAl (May 19, 2017)

I know you don't want to make your own rub, but I don't understand why.

It take all of 5 minutes to make a rub from scratch.

Jeff's rub & sauce recipes are very good & easily tweeked to your taste.

If you want my rub recipe, just PM me.

Al


----------



## phatbac (May 19, 2017)

I use a lot of rubs from Butcher's BBQ i cant post the link (they aren't a sponsor) so google Butcher's BBQ. He has won on BBQ pit masters and is really well known on the KCBS circuit. they have a rub sample pack for pretty cheap that has all the rubs he offers in 1 oz packs so you can try them all and reorder the ones you like. a 12oz shaker of rubs from him is about 8-9$ (USD) they are on amazon but they are more expensive there than on his own website. I have used several and loved them all. give them a try.

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## jds87 (May 20, 2017)

I've used Prairie BBQ rubs a lot... Not sure where in Canada you are but its available in stores in MB SK AB BC and ON..

Also you can order them online..


----------



## Dbaxter (Feb 10, 2018)

There is a site in Canada that Imports a lot of the Top brand Sauces and Rub And they ship all over Canada

https://therubshack.ca/

killer hogs
1934 bbq sauce 
sucklebusters 
bad byrons butt rub


----------



## Dbaxter (Feb 10, 2018)

canadianbacon8 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





canadianbacon8 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is a site in Canada that Imports a lot of the Top brand Sauces and Rub And they ship all over Canada

https://therubshack.ca/

killer hogs
1934 bbq sauce 
sucklebusters 
bad byrons butt rub


----------

